# My swordtails seem to be fighting



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

They are both female and I am pretty sure both pregnant. I just saw this today. They normally will give a nip if they get in the way of each other but just like a body check, no real damage. But all of a sudden they are literally fighting! What is going on??? The only real thing I changed today is I put a tab of tetra parasite guard in. Please help. I will post a video in a sec.


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

Female Swordtails Fighting? - YouTube


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They do indeed seem to be fighting.Try moving the pots farther apart so one can hide in them while other can be in another far apart from each other.Just an idea?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thay do seem to be fighting.good advice above.sometimes my females snap at one another sometimes but really not hurting one another and the two males I have are going at it all the time when one is close to the female.hopes all come out ok for you.


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah they would snap at each other every once in a while. I moved the pots around the tank. They seemed to have calmed down. Hopefully nothing terrible happens overnight.....


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Possibly some plants(never have too many) added in will help to block line of sight also.Check closely the anal fins and see if one is /or has changed to a male.It is possible.That probly wouldn't explain the fighting but could happen.


----------

